# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá máy tiện mini ủng hộ diễn đàn.

## Luyến

Dear ACE diễn đàn.
Em có 1 máy tiện mini của nga trước kia là của bác Hoàng ( 9sight ) cho. em đã vượt 50km để thồ bằng xe máy về  :Big Grin:  . nay không có nhu cầu dùng nữa muốn bán lại cho bác nào có nhu cầu thật sự cần. toàn bộ số tiền sẽ chuyển về quỹ diễn đàn cncprovn.com.

Giá khởi điểm là 100k bước giá thấp nhất 10k 
Chốt đấu giá lúc 10h 00' tối 30 tết.  

máy tiện mini nặng khoảng 60kg. 350x350x800 hình anh em nó đây.








tình trang hiện tại đây  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


P/s : Mình rất mong nhận được sự ủng hộ của tất cả mọi người mong diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển.

----------

kametoco, thuhanoi

----------


## huyquynhbk

e bắt đầu với giá 110k.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc... em lên 1tr cho nó máu nè.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

bác gà mờ máu thế. 

thông tin thêm là nếu ở bác nào ở Hà nội thì nhận hàng tại Bx giáp bát nhé. còn ở sì gòn thì nhận tại Bến Xe an xương. em bao luôn tiền suýt

----------


## anhcos

Theo kụ Gamo tí, 1050k nhé.
Con này hơi bé, nhưng lại hợp với cái kho của mình.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Tiếp tục 1060k :Wink:

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

Còn ở ĐN nhận ở đâu bác,  :Big Grin:  Số đệp nè: 1111K

----------

Luyến

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác thuhanoi vi phạm rùi nhé!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## huyquynhbk

e xin đưa ra giá 1110k

----------

Luyến

----------


## itanium7000

Hơi lạc đề tí nhưng mà ảnh thật hiện tại của nó đâu bác? Mấy ảnh này lâu rồi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@ Thuhanoi.
Ở Đà Nẵng hoặc các nơi khác thì các bác nhận ở trên đường quốc lộ 1 nhé. Nếu có yêu cầu em sẽ chuyển Tín thành.  :Big Grin:  
PS:  bác nào thắng trong cuộc đấu giá này sẽ nhận được hàng ngay đầu năm mới nhé. Em sẽ sắp xếp gửi hàng sớm. Thank

----------


## baole

Mình là thành viên mới, chưa biết gì về tiện và cũng chưa 1 lần tiện nhưng mà máu DIY nó có trong người nên cũng muốn tham gia 1200k nhé. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hơi lạc đề tí nhưng mà ảnh thật hiện tại của nó đâu bác? Mấy ảnh này lâu rồi.


Ảnh thật hiện đại nhất  vừa chụp đây. Nó vẫn là cái mấy hôm trước thui. Lười lau chùi mông má lên nó vẫn thế.  :Big Grin: 

 :Big Grin:  nếu các bác không kỹ tính thì em nghĩ lên cho ưu tiên tiên cho số đẹp ạ số may mắn tài lộc cho năm mới. 6688, 8888,9999....càng có nhiều lộc cho diễn đàn Ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## conga

Nào ta cùng lên xe bus 2tr ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nào ta cùng lên xe bus 2tr ạ


Hi,khoan đã, số tiến nè 2345k

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, càng lúc càng nóng.... ông CKD đâu ùi...

----------


## Luyến

Hàng hiếm lên các bác đừng suy nghĩ nhiều làm gì. Nhiều lúc muốn mua cũng chẳng được. Có nhiều bác hỏi mua mà em không bán rồi, 
Thêm chút thông tin nhé.
Trục z cơ cấu trượt tròn có khử độ zơ. Visme dẫn thẳng trục vào hộp số có thể chạy bàn dao tự động hoặc chạy bằng cơm 
Trục x trượt mang cá Visme 10mm bị mất cái này diy lại rất đơn giản.
Mâm cặp 80mm động cơ 3 phase 400w. Chống tâm động....

Tất cả đều nguyên tử bản còn rất ngon.  :Big Grin:  mãi mãi zo mãi mãi zô.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

Cũng cấp thêm Thông tin hình ảnh nóng đây hộp số rất phức tạp  :Big Grin: . Có cả bảng hướng dẫn sử dụng luôn ạ.

----------


## anhcos

Hộp số thế cũng đâu có phức tạp đâu, không biết có bánh răng rời nào kèm theo nữa không Luyến.

----------


## biết tuốt

Hô hô cha này , hôm qua vừa góp ý hôm nay đấu giá mà k báo câu nào , may mà mò vào mục mua bán em cha nào phá sản thanh lý đồ 
Em trả 2500k

----------


## Gamo

Bác Biết Tuốt có nguyên cái xưởng ngon rồi. mua thêm máy tiện cho em thư ký hả?

----------

Luyến

----------


## conga

Lung linh là lên luôn 3tr ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác gà , thư ký của em chỉ thích " máy đục " thôi :Wink: 
bắt đầu hót rồi nhể , ae cứ bình tĩnh dìm hàng đừng kích động kẻo hết tiền ăn tết hehe :Big Grin:

----------

conga, Luyến

----------


## CKD

CKD có mặt, 3trieu100k  :Smile: 

@Gamo
Rớt kèo này e qua nhà a nhé

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhcos

> @Gamo
> Rớt kèo này e qua nhà a nhé


Qua một mình không bưng nổi đâu, để mình với ppgas đi phụ 1 tay, ke ke.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Nặng thế hả bác. Wm bế ghẹ 50; 55kg hoài ah. Cỡ 60 này bưng tốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> CKD có mặt, 3trieu100k 
> 
> @Gamo
> Rớt kèo này e qua nhà a nhé





> Qua một mình không bưng nổi đâu, để mình với ppgas đi phụ 1 tay, ke ke.


Ăc ặc... ko bao vờ... mấy ông qua là tui đi vắng 

@Bác Luyến: mấy bác trong Nam chơi CNC ko đủ phê nên đang chơi thêm máy tiện bác ợ. Bebegat mới mua 2 con, lão CKD & anhcos thì chê máy tiện bự, đang tăm tia mấy em nho nhỏ xinh xinh như con của bác & em á...

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

cỡ nay ma không nhanh thì hết ah.  :Cool:

----------


## Ryan

Theo nhè nhẹ cho vui 3110k :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hộp số thế cũng đâu có phức tạp đâu, không biết có bánh răng rời nào kèm theo nữa không Luyến.


không có bánh răng phụ nào bên ngoài nào anh ơi.

----------

anhcos

----------


## biết tuốt

:Big Grin:   Cha gà mờ có máy tiện mà không thấy khoe khoang cho a e nghía tí đê  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Bám sát nút 3tr120K

----------


## conga

Kiếm cái máy tiện vitme vs ray tròn, mỗi lần đi nó làm 50k/ slot nhiều khi ngại chả muốn mang đi nữa. Cũng dự định qua tết rước em tiện tầu về mà sẵn đây thì quất lâm thôi.

----------


## Ryan

Xin theo 3130k :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

3140k quất lâm tiếp hehe

----------


## Ryan

Anh Minh hôm nay chính xác ghê.
Tui theo 3150k :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Càng nhìn càng yêu, theo luôn 3160k.

----------


## CKD

Cuối ngày rồi, 3170K thôi.

----------


## blueocean

Tiếp 3170k

----------


## Luyến

em biết thừa là các cụ đang lót dép ngồi chờ giờ để đưa ra đưa ra đòn quyết định  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  em chốt danh sách tí ạ.

3. Ryan            3150k
2. anhcos         3160k
1. CKD            3170k
1. Biển xanh     3170k

----------


## thuhanoi

Vào số lùi cái : 3210k

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Tết mà, vui là chính. Ai thắng tui cũng mừng.
Tiếp tục 3180k :Wink:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Xin lổi nhé, 3220k :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy cha này thả bầu cua cá  :Wink:  toàn 10k haha , em trả tiếp 3230 nhắ

----------

Luyến

----------


## occutit

http://chothai.vn/biz/showthread.php...-may-tien-mini Thêm một cái mới thấy ở đây, các bác tham khảo. Em ko biết nó là hàng gì.

----------


## CKD

3240K
Cứ từ từ hè hè  :Smile:  rồi cháo sẽ nhừ thôi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## blueocean

Ko có giá mua đứt như handheld hả bác luyến  :Smile: 
Đè nác CKD 1 phát 3250

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Ko có giá mua đứt như handheld hả bác luyến 
> Đè nác CKD 1 phát 3250


Không có giá mua đứt đâu bác ơi. Nguời thắng cuộc là người trả giá cao nhất ở thời điểm giờ quy định là 10h00' tối 30 tết tính theo giờ diễn đàn. Bác nào yêu thích và may mắn thì mua được. 
Chúc các bác 1 năm mới may mắn làm ăn gắp 5 gấp 10 lần năm nay.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

3250 mà lớn à... lên tiếp 3260k

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

vấn đề bác ckd vào đấu giá như thế này thì anh em phải đưa ra ý kiến làm chủ cho em. e thấy không hỢp lý nếu bác ckd này tham gia vào đấu giá cùng anh em.

----------


## CKD

Vậy chứ bác chủ muốn thế nào?. Tại tớ cũng muốn có con này nên mới tham gia thôi mà, chứ chẵng có ý gì khác.
Nếu bác chủ thấy không phải thì thiệt là khó..  :Frown: 

_Nếu mình nghĩ đúng điều bác chủ lo lắng thì mình xin nói thế này. Trước giờ nhiều cuộc đấu giá kiểu này.. có nhiều thứ mình cũng muốn có, nhiều khi cũng muốn tham gia cho vui và xem mình có may mắn không. Nhưng đôi khi danh có chính nhưng ngôn chẵng thuận, nên đành thôi. Riêng món này đã để ý ngay từ đầu, nhưng chưa thấy bác chủ rục rịt nên không dám lên tiếng. Giờ thấy đã lên sàn nên cũng muốn thử độ may mắn của mình. Trong việc này nếu có gì nhạy cảm mong bác chủ liên lạc riêng, nếu bác chủ thấy em tham gia là bất hợp lý em xin rút._

----------


## ktshung

> Vậy chứ bác chủ muốn thế nào?. Tại tớ cũng muốn có con này nên mới tham gia thôi mà, chứ chẵng có ý gì khác.
> Nếu bác chủ thấy không phải thì thiệt là khó.. 
> 
> _Nếu mình nghĩ đúng điều bác chủ lo lắng thì mình xin nói thế này. Trước giờ nhiều cuộc đấu giá kiểu này.. có nhiều thứ mình cũng muốn có, nhiều khi cũng muốn tham gia cho vui và xem mình có may mắn không. Nhưng đôi khi danh có chính nhưng ngôn chẵng thuận, nên đành thôi. Riêng món này đã để ý ngay từ đầu, nhưng chưa thấy bác chủ rục rịt nên không dám lên tiếng. Giờ thấy đã lên sàn nên cũng muốn thử độ may mắn của mình. Trong việc này nếu có gì nhạy cảm mong bác chủ liên lạc riêng, nếu bác chủ thấy em tham gia là bất hợp lý em xin rút._


Nếu tiền của bác CKD cũng do NHNN phát hành thì em nghĩ chẳng có lý gì không cho bác ấy tham gia

----------

Luyến

----------


## blueocean

có vấn đề gì với bác CKD vậy. Thôi ém, để ngày mai đua vũ trang luôn thể, nếu may mắn thì hốt!

----------

Luyến

----------


## emptyhb

Em tham gia với các bác. Bid phát đầu 3270k

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Bước đều 3280k :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay CKD vừa ngộ thêm được một vấn đề... là làm người khác hài lòng không hề đơn giản.. và ngộ thêm rằng.. khi ở đây quyền và nghĩa vụ cơ bản của mình cũng không được công nhận.

CKD xin rời cuộc chơi dù vẫn rất ham muốn và rất buồn.!
Xin lỗi các bạn vì đã làm phiền.

----------

Luyến, minhtriet

----------


## Ryan

Tui nghĩ Luyến chỉ muốn đùa cho vui, CKD nhạy cảm quá.
Mong các bạn thông suốt với nhau để cuộc vui tiếp tục.
Rất mong CKD trở lại.

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề không nằm ở bác Luyến các bác ạ.
Có điều có nhiều chuyện liên quan đến nhiều người, lại hơi tế nhị nên không tiện giải bài mong các bác thứ lỗi.

----------


## Luyến

Em cũng mong bác ckd tham gia cho vui mà bác.

----------


## Luyến

Em bị kẹp díp ở bài viết trên nhờ bác ẹc mìn xóa hộ.

Chỉ còn ngày nữa em tạm chốt Ạ.
3. CKD 3260k
2. Emptyhb 3270k
1. Ryan 3280k

----------


## ahdvip

Cơ bản là các anh đua vũ trang ko lại anh ckd đâu keke, ko tin các bác cứ thử xem,  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> vấn đề bác ckd vào đấu giá như thế này thì anh em phải đưa ra ý kiến làm chủ cho em. e thấy không hỢp lý nếu bác ckd này tham gia vào đấu giá cùng anh em.


Tác phẩm của ngày tết đây roài, bia rượu vào biêng biêng roài gõ nhầm lung tung đây mừ  :Smile: 
Cha chủ thớt này phải phạt mới được, cụ nào với em chai rượu em phạt hắn 3 chén  :Smile:  
Đấu giá tiếp đê các cụ ui, em có máy tiện roài, không thì cũng nhảy vào giành giựt tí cho vui  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy chả đang chờ giờ chót để nước rút á. Nếu mà tuần trước cha CKD ko sửa giùm con máy tiện là giờ này cũng nhảy vào đá chung rồi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

> Cha gà mờ có máy tiện mà không thấy khoe khoang cho a e nghía tí đê


Hehe, cái máy tiện của em nó nằm trong nhà kho mấy năm nay, lão CKD mới sửa xong 1-2 tuần trước, chưa kịp thổi bụi, tra dầu mỡ nó nữa.

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

máy này em cũng thích nhưng mà em ko đc sử dụng nên em ko mua he he

----------

Luyến

----------


## minhtriet

> Hôm nay CKD vừa ngộ thêm được một vấn đề... là làm người khác hài lòng không hề đơn giản.. và ngộ thêm rằng.. khi ở đây quyền và nghĩa vụ cơ bản của mình cũng không được công nhận.
> 
> CKD xin rời cuộc chơi dù vẫn rất ham muốn và rất buồn.!
> Xin lỗi các bạn vì đã làm phiền.


Mình nghĩ bác CKD cứ tham gia đấu giá đi, dù gì ít nhất bác cũng có quyền như các thành viên khác, không nên vì chuyện nhỏ mà làm cuối năm mất vui.

----------

biết tuốt, Luyến

----------


## huanpt

Giao thừa có trò này vui quá, 3290k

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhcos

Số đẹp đây 3300K.

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

thả 10k lô đề nữa nào 3310k nào

----------

Luyến

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

làm phát 9 nút nè: 4500k

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Thank ace đã tham gia vào đấu giá này. Chỉ còn ít giờ nữa là cuộc đấu giá kết thúc. Thành công của đấu giá là thành công của diễn đàn mong rằng anh em phát Huy sáng tạo cải tiến kỹ thuật giúp bản thân mình và giúp ích cho xã hội. sang năm mới chúc anh em thành công.

Vẫn còn vài giờ nữa  tạm chốt ạ.
3. anhcos số đẹp đây 3300k
2. Biết tuốt thêm 10k lô đề 3310k
1. Quảng làm phát 9 nút nè 4500k

----------


## biết tuốt

e hèm , đại za lên tiếng , iêm ngồi hóng chạy đua vũ trang , hy vọng tối nay các bác không mải xem táo quân  :Cool:

----------

Luyến

----------


## conga

Tình hình hơi bị căng thẳng, thôi thì vừa xem táo quân vừa xem các ĐẠI RA đấu giá  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Đại gia xuất hiện. Xin phép được hội ý và xin trợ giúp trước khi quyết định.  :Wink:

----------


## Luyến

> Đại gia xuất hiện. Xin phép được hội ý và xin trợ giúp trước khi quyết định.


Hi bác Rayan.
Bác có tâm sự gì ạ?.

----------


## huanpt

Có lửa rồi, 4510k cho có không khí.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Tiếp tục 4520k :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Mạnh tay ủng hộ dđ nào các bác: 5000k

----------

Luyến

----------


## huanpt

5010k, cố hết sức

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Quảng tăng tốc quá dử. :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Bám theo 5020k. :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Thôi nhường mấy bác đại ra vậy. 
Máy này nhỏ quá, không thèm nữa, he he (bắt chước con cáo và chùm nho)

----------


## huanpt

5030k chờ đại gia xuât hiện

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

Em xin lựa chọn dừng cuộc chơi ,máy cũng quá bé mà em lại dùng ké được hehe

----------

Luyến

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

9 nut 5040k

----------

Luyến

----------


## huanpt

lại thích bù 5050k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

9 nut 5400k

----------


## Ryan

Hơn bù chút xíu 5060k :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ryan

Ồ xin lổi. 5432k :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## mattroidem

Cả nhà vui vẻ quá, em hóng hóng cho có không khí  :Cool:

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

Sao bác ryan không them số 1 phía sau luôn cho đẹp ạ

----------


## mattroidem

Bước giá 10k mà 5432k cũng được hả bác Ryan?

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Bu cai coi 5500k

----------


## Mr.L

5670K
Hên xui phút cuối

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

5800k ke ke

----------

Mr.L

----------


## mattroidem

Beng beng.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Ke ke ke ke

----------

Ryan, thuhanoi

----------


## Mr.L

Hic, số chưa được hưởng. Thôi em nhường cho các anh vậy  :Wink:

----------


## Luyến

> 5800k ke ke


Chúc mừng bác Quảng thắng cuộc.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bước giá 10k mà 5432k cũng được hả bác Ryan?


Bước thấp nhất là 10k mà

----------

Luyến

----------


## huanpt

chúc mừng cncprovn.com. Thks bác Luyến và các bác đấu giá.

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Dù lòng nhiều luyến tiếc, nhưng cũng chúc mừng bác quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Luyến

> Dù lòng nhiều luyến tiếc, nhưng cũng chúc mừng bác quangnguyen89ck


Em tặng riêng bác 1 chống tâm động nhé. Bác về chế máy tiện cnc cho máu.  :Big Grin:  ( em nợ ảnh ) 

Ps: em thấy năm nay rất vui và ý nghĩa đấu giá kịch tính hay...1 lần nữa chúc diễn đàn thành công. Chúc các bác năm mới vui vẻ thành công

----------


## Ryan

Chúc mừng Quảng.
Chúc anh em cncprovn.com luôn mạnh khoẻ và hạnh phúc.

@CKD Tui nghĩ bạn cứ tham gia ở những lần sau. Tui rất quí trọng bạn.

----------

CKD, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Cám ơn mọi người đã chia sẽ, cám ơn tấm lòng của bác Luyến.

----------

Luyến

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Cảm ơn các bác đã tham gia đấu giá, e sẽ liên lạc lại trong thơi gian sớm nhất
Chúc các bác năm mới nhiều sức khỏe và mua được nhiều đồ giá rẻ.

----------

Luyến, Ryan, thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## anhxco

bận quá e bỏ lỡ cuộ vui rồi, chúc mừng Q, bữa nào chán hóa giá cho mình :d, chúc cả nhà năm mới tràn đầy sức khỏe và hạnh phúc nhé.

----------


## Luyến

bác Quảng nhận hàng ở BX An xương nhé. Tiền đấu giá nhờ bác chuyển vào TK của diễn đàn nhé.

@CKD
chống tâm động đây bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này là của china , dành cho trục A , muốn gắn lên em tiện thì phải DIY cái ụ khớp với bộ phận trượt của máy tiện nhé..... nếu cái này có lổ côn MT3 thì chuẩn luôn.... Động là cái mủi nhọn có xoay không ? hay chỉ thụt ra thụt vô ?

----------


## CKD

Thanks bác Luyến nhé.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> cái này là của china , dành cho trục A , muốn gắn lên em tiện thì phải DIY cái ụ khớp với bộ phận trượt của máy tiện nhé..... nếu cái này có lổ côn MT3 thì chuẩn luôn.... Động là cái mủi nhọn có xoay không ? hay chỉ thụt ra thụt vô ?


Cái này thụt ra thụt rô nhưng không thay đựoc chống tâm khác. Không thay được mũi khoan  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Về bác ấy diy ah. KakA

----------

Nam CNC

----------

